# drinkholder in hb



## raw (Oct 23, 2007)

has any one found a console that will fit in the 3.0 hb that has drink holders,i thought i was going to put one out of a 96 or 97 but the are 4 cly and the emerg. brake is in a differnt spot


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

i bought a pretty cool cup holder years ago on ebay that "plugs in" to the ashtray slot. made out of plastic.


----------



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah i know this thread is a couple months old. But i just wanted to say you could always just put the drink between your legs. Thats how I hold my drinks.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I put a roll of duct tape between the seats and use that.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't they still make those plastic things that you stick in the window channel? Just remember to remove the cup before you open the door or you'll look like heathyvt after a panic stop.


----------



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

lol nice, Yeah thats why I usually buy something with a cap on it, but i have had that problem tho. I'm just to cheap to drive 45mins to walmart to buy one of those.


----------



## fstcarsnguitars (Dec 17, 2007)

YA I AGREE I JUST PUT THE DRINK BETWEEN THE LEGS, THE DUCT TAPE IS AN AWESOME IDEAD THOUGH


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

You can use a center console from a 93 to 94 pathfinder that has the cup holder. Only mod you would have to do is take your old center e brake cover and make it fit over the pathfinders hole


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

I wedge my coffe cup (metal, with lid) down between the seat and the door. Just don't forget it when you open the door or it will fall out and spill everywhere.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

LOL I used a piece of 5" PVC pipe...Holds the big gulp rather well.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Take a piece of PVC pipe that will hold your drink and glue on an old speaker magnet to the base. This way it will stick to the metal tranny hump. Works great! Just use JB Weld or something similar. Spray it flat black, it looks pretty good.


----------



## mnick (Apr 15, 2008)

*center console cup holder*

I used a center console from a 97 ford explorer in my 93 hb4x4. This will only work if your parking brake is under the dash not between the seats.
I cut the original consule off just behind the shifter and mated it to the explorer console. the explorer has two different styles of cup holders.
One has the cups side by side this is a little too wide and makes sliding the seats a bit of a hassle. the other cup holder style has the cup on in front of the other it works out much better.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine came stock with a cup holder under the stereo, but that got replaced with a CD player. I no longer drink beer in the truck, so my 10 yr. old boy is my cup holder.


----------

